# Happy Ham-o-ween!



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

We carved an Adventure Time themed Pumpkin tonight.

Obviously I put the hams on it for photos! 


My newest ham, Lord Fluffington



Victini!


The Stickiest of all the buns, Admiral Sticky Buns!


A few more of Lord Fluffington!




And our pumpkin all lit up  It's supposed to be Lemongrab from from Adventure Time!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

I love your hammies!! Pumpkins look great too!


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

Those Hammies are absolutely adorable!


----------

